# I'm showing as Guest but am a Member?



## Piscesqueen (Oct 15, 2009)

Hello All,

I've been reading TUG for almost a year to learn as much as I can about timeshares and I've finally joined TUG as a Member! 

My problem is that my status still shows as Guest and I don't know how to fix/change that; can someone please help me?  

Thanks ahead of time!
Piscesqueen


----------



## Luanne (Oct 15, 2009)

Click the stickie on "Troubleshooting" in this forum.  At the bottom there is a link to exactly your question.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 15, 2009)

How do I become a TUG member?


----------



## Piscesqueen (Oct 15, 2009)

*Fixed; Thank You So Much!!*

I just love TUG members; you all are awesome!! Thank you so much for the quick fix and help...it is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 15, 2009)

PicesQueen,

Glad you figured out how to fix it.

Welcome to Tug!!


Richard


----------



## bdemerchant (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm having the same problem- I swear to God- this is the most difficult, cumbersome and illogical website to navigate I've ever been on.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 20, 2009)

bdemerchant said:


> I'm having the same problem- I swear to God- this is the most difficult, cumbersome and illogical website to navigate I've ever been on.



Did you try clicking on the link in post #3 that has all the directions???


----------



## bdemerchant (Dec 20, 2009)

Yep- I did- but I still stand by my previous comment-seriously I can breeze thru a hundred different websites a day and this is the only one to give me fits.-but thanks for helping. ( I can't even select the Icon I want)!!!


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 20, 2009)

What problem are you having with the avatar?


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 21, 2009)

bdemerchant said:


> I'm having the same problem- I swear to God- this is the most difficult, cumbersome and illogical website to navigate I've ever been on.



What part of the directions were confusing to you so we could perhaps reword it?


----------



## ecwinch (Jan 6, 2010)

Or what is a good example of a similar website that you use and you find easier to navigate?


----------

